# ex military - new



## jden (Jan 12, 2012)

any exmilitary in dubai? i will be looking to come out in september with my wife who is a teacher, i did seven years in the army in logistics, warehousing etc. since coming out i have been in sales, anyone know of any work going?


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Try Global Aerospace Logistics in Abu Dhabi. Welcome to Global Aerospace Logistics Those guys might be looking for that kind of experience.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The UAE army (not sure about the navy) actually employs quite a few expats (ex-forces from all over the world). I am not sure how these guys got their jobs but many have been here for years and are very well looked after. It might be worth your while to try to investigate.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The guys I know who are working with the UAE armed forces are all ex-tooth arms, and quite a few of their contracts are not being renewed this year. Looks like even the armed forces here are having a bit of a cut back.

To answer your initial question, there are plenty of ex British forces personnel living out here.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Ex senior service here (Royal Navy) all of my work comes from oil & gas job web sites and there are plenty of those around.
Not many parts of the world I have not worked and lived in.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I worked for a military consulting company (a sister company to GAL above), although not military myself, most everyone I worked with was. Most of them had long military careers, pretty much up to retirement (20+). Most (I think all but one I knew) were LT. Col or above. Jobs in the military fields are definitely some of the better paying jobs you will find. They like Brits, not as much as Yanks, but Yanks are harder to get here. They really like special ops guys, those guys seemed to write their own ticket. 

Most job prospects directly associated to the military are going to be in Abu Dhabi, not Dubai. It also seemed to me that most folks got here through a connection not just by applying for a job. One thing is there is a big reduction in military spending coming for the next couple years and I think the job prospects are going to be more scarce. Don't mean to sound discouraging, but people I know who have been in the field here a long time are expressing concern about how much work is coming up (or not coming up).


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

My husband is army ( 13 years royal engineer ) hoping to get redundancy in uk and come out .. Not on the list this time though , maybe the next one  
I've also heard about military jobs in u.a.e .


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

sculptures said:


> My husband is army ( 13 years royal engineer ) hoping to get redundancy in uk and come out .. Not on the list this time though , maybe the next one
> I've also heard about military jobs in u.a.e .


What trade?


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Electrician with many qualifications ..


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey, 2 fat bages on the site


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Hey, 2 fat bages on the site


What do you now do out in Dubai ? Do you miss the army ?


----------

